# Cincinnati grinder- Cumming Ga $450



## 682bear (May 30, 2021)

12" Commercial Grinder - tools - by owner - sale
					

Cincinnati 3-Phase 230 Volt Commercial 12" Pedestal Grinder Includes 20 Norton white grinding wheels-Brand new. (see Pic). Will load onto your truck or trailer. Serious Inquries only.



					atlanta.craigslist.org
				







-Bear


----------



## NCjeeper (May 30, 2021)

Much want.


----------

